# New to beesource from hellshire jamaica



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey Mon,
Welcome to the forum! Look forward to see how the wonderful climate comes into play with your hives.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome, and I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## ssmikes (Oct 19, 2012)

fieldsofnaturalhoney said:


> Hey Mon,
> Welcome to the forum! Look forward to see how the wonderful climate comes into play with your hives.


Well we are in line for a hurricane hit tomorrow. I won't be able to reach some of my hives for few days but I'm hoping for the best. Thanks for the welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome SSM!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome and good luck with the hurricane.


----------



## EarleB (Jul 5, 2010)

Welcome my good friend.


----------

